# What's the difference between a walking stick, a hiking stick and a cane in nature hikes?



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

The hiking stick can help you vault over babbling streams, a walking stick can help you go down another path after encountering a babbling stream and the cane can help you get back to the car after encountering a babbling stream.


----------



## BigJim (Nov 25, 2021)

valky307 said:


> The hiking stick can help you vault over babbling streams, a walking stick can help you go down another path after encountering a babbling stream and the cane can help you get back to the car after encountering a babbling stream.


Yeah buddy, sounds about right. lol I like that definition.


----------



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

BigJim said:


> Yeah buddy, sounds about right. lol I like that definition.


to date I've not encountered any babbling streams


----------



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

babbling streams are a source of underground water that surfaces and eventually turns into creeks then rivers.


----------



## ndncowboy (Nov 24, 2021)

Versus a babbling brook?


----------



## BigJim (Nov 25, 2021)

valky307 said:


> babbling streams are a source of underground water that surfaces and eventually turns into creeks then rivers.


I have seen the Mammoth Springs in Arkansas, does that count. lol


----------

